# Unordentlicher Quellcode



## Feldhofe (6. Juli 2002)

Hi!

Habe mal eine Frage...ein Rätsel, was mich schon lange beschäftigt: Dauert ein unordentlicher Quellcode länger in der Ausführung als ein odentlicher?

Die Sache ist die: Für meine Besucher will ich ein Tool bereitstellen, wofür sie sich den Quellcode kopieren können. Damit die nicht vollkommen durch drehen, habe ich den Code schön kompakt (zeilen voll ausnutzen! ) geschreieben.

Hier:

```
<!-- Suche auf www.superlyrics.de -->
<form method="post" action="http://www.superlyrics.de/suche.php?$interpret&$titel&$stelle">
<center><table border=0 bgcolor="#3366CC" cellspacing="0"><tr><td><table border=0>
<tr><td colspan="2"><center><img src="http://www.superlyrics.de/suche_banner.gif"><br>
<img src="http://www.superlyrics.de/r_part_linie.gif" width="325" height="1"></center></td></tr>
<tr><td><font face="verdana" size="-1" color="white"><b>Interpretensuche:</b><br>
(z.B. "britney spears")&nbsp;</td><td><INPUT type="text" name="interpret" SIZE="20" MAXLENGTH="30"></font></td></tr><tr><td><font face="verdana "size="-1" color="white"><b>...oder Titelsuche:</b><br>(z.B. "without you")&nbsp;</font></td>
<td><INPUT type="text" name="titel" SIZE="20" MAXLENGTH="30"></td>
</tr><tr><td colspan=2><font face="verdana" size="-1" color="white">&nbsp;<br><b>...oder Textstellensuche</b><br>-gib einfach eine Textstelle aus dem Lied an!</font>
</td></tr><tr><td><font face=verdana size=-1 color=white>(z.B. "hello, hello, how low?")</font></td>
<td><INPUT type="text" name="stelle" SIZE="20" MAXLENGTH="30"></td>
</tr></table></td><td valign=middle>&nbsp;
<input type="submit" value="Suchen"></td></table>
</center></form>
<!-- Ende Suche auf www.superlyrics.de -->
```

Macht das einen Unterschied, ob ich das so schreibe oder schön immer mit Absatz nach <tr> usw.
???

Gruß Feldhofe


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

naja eigentlich macht das nichts


aber logischer weiße , desto mehr text , desto mehr kb's hat das html file , aber bei einem so kurzen qc sollte das nichts ausmachen!


-greez


----------



## untread (6. Juli 2002)

hm was sollen die user mit dem code machen zb wenn sie ihn kopiert haben?


----------



## braindad (6. Juli 2002)

ich denke die antowrt ist jein:

wenn man die gesamte seite in einer zeile schreibt, dann macht man natürlich kein enter (was ja auch ein zeichen ist). wenn man hingegen einen aufgräumten code bastelt, dann rückt man den code auch imme weiter ein, wodurch mehr leerzeichen oder tabs reinkommen. von daher ist ein aufgeräumter code schon ein bisschen grösser. ich denke aber, das fällt nicht unbedingt schwer ins gewicht.


----------



## Feldhofe (6. Juli 2002)

Also in einem seid ihr euch doch alle einig -der "unaufgeräumte" ist keinesfalls der langsamer ladende, verstehe ich das richtig?
Darum ging es mir eigentlich nur.

Bei wirklich wichtigen Programmen schreibe ich natürlich auch "aufgeräumt", dass ich mich da noch irgendwie zurecht finde sind mir die paar Kilobytes wert! 

Feldhofe

P.S. Das ist ein Tool, was sich die Leute auf ihre Homepgae setzten können, mit dem sie auf meiner Seite nach Songtexten suchen können.


----------



## foxx21 (6. Juli 2002)

ok na dann operation gelungen patient tot


----------



## Feldhofe (6. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxx21 _
> *...patient tot   *



na das wollen wir mal nicht hoffen! 
Dreieinhalb Jahre schon am Leben, meine Seite soll 100 werden!


----------

